# If anyone liked "Downton Abbey"



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2017)

Watching the new PBS series... Victoria ... should make them happy.

You can catch up on the first episode here...

https://now.eloqua.com/es.asp?s=2531&...cef47af0765615

richg99


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 20, 2017)

Taboo is a great new BBC series detailing the British arrival in Western Canada specifically Nootka Sound on Vancouver Island.https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3647998/


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> Taboo is a great new BBC series detailing the British arrival in Western Canada specifically Nootka Sound on Vancouver Island.https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3647998/



I've been kind of house bound because of all the rainstorms we are having. Good news is the drought is officially over here in Northern California. Bad news I'm going a little stir crazy. The timing is perfect for a new program. Anyway, I watched the first two episodes after seeing your post. I'm officially hooked on this series now. Kind of odd that they don't have it on BBC America. Instead it is being shown on the FX channel. I'm set up to record future episodes, which I think happen Tuesdays. 

Thanks for the tip. 

I generally like the flair of BBC or British-style TV series. I have yet to check out Downtown Abbey or Victoria. 

One I might recommend is Foyle's War. It is about an English constable in a small seaside town during WWII. Probably find it on Netflix at this point.


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 23, 2017)

You can watch all BBC shows on iPlayer by installing a Chrome extension called Beebs available in the Chrome App Store. Start iPlayer with the extension enabled in Chrome and iPlayer thinks you are in the UK. Enjoy....


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> You can watch all BBC shows on iPlayer by installing a Chrome extension called Beebs available in the Chrome App Store. Start iPlayer with the extension enabled in Chrome and iPlayer thinks you are in the UK. Enjoy....



Excellent - thank you.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2017)

I think that I have béen through all of the episodes of Foyles war twice. Great program.

Another good PBS program ( non-British) is Mercy Street. Civil war hospital story. First episode of the second season was on last night, right before Victoria. If you can catch up last season first, it will make more sense. richg99


----------

